# Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*

					Asetek versucht Cooler Master, wegen angeblicher Patentverletzungen vor Gericht zu bringen. Verletzt worden seien dabei Patente, die Wasserkühlungslösungen betreffen. Genauer gesagt, geht es hier um die gesamte Seidon-Serie von Cooler Master, den preisgünstigen All-in-One-Lösungen für CPU-Kühlung.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*


----------



## bootzeit (12. März 2013)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*

Was wäre die IT Welt ohne ihre Patent streitereien .


----------



## Jeretxxo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*

Form folgt der Funktion und so ist es auch in dem Fall mal wieder.
Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht das Asetek einen Rechtstreit gewinnt, zumal das Design, bis das es eine Wasserkühlung ist nun auch nicht grade wie einem Ei dem anderen gleicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. März 2013)

Erst Samsung und Apple, jetzt auch noch hier, bitte verschont mich xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2013)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*

Wäre schön, wenn die Firmen solchen Pressemeldungen auch mal einen Verweis auf die betroffenen Patente mitgeben könnten, damit man sich selbst ein Bild machen kann


----------



## Lexx (12. März 2013)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*

Halt bled, dass die (öffentlich zugängliche) US-Patent-Datebank 
von Google nicht indiziert wird.. :p 

Abgesehen davon: Akteneinsicht beantragen.. ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2013)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*

Es geht nicht nur um den prinzipiellen Zugang zu den Texten, es geht vor allen Dingen darum, dass man nicht weiß, wegen welcher Patente die überhaupt klagen und (bei umfangreicheren) gegen welchen Teil daraus den verstoßen worden sein soll.


----------



## Lexx (15. März 2013)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*

Andere Frage: geht "uns" das was an?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2013)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cooler Master: Angebliche Patentverletzungen bei Wasserkühlungen*

Nicht zwingend, aber einige finden es interessant, das Geschäftsgebaren von Firmen zu kennen. Wenn es niemanden was angehen würde, sollte es auch aus den News raus.
Problem ist halt nur: Über das Verhalten der Firma wissen wir nach dieser Meldung immer noch nichts auswertbares.


----------

